# April the Giraffe



## GLENMAR (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyone else watching the live web cam of April the Giraffe.
  Looks like she's having contractions.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnQCgFa9lCBL-KXZMOoO9Q/live


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2017)

She's doing it - has hooves showing


----------

